# mucus on poop... gross



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i forgot to post about this this morning....

on his walk this morning, Sam did his usual poop, and one of the little "poo pebbles" had a thin mucus-y covering around it. it almost looked like.. snot? the other little pebbles were totally normal looking. any idea what can cause this?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That happens to Tucker if he eats pigs ears or smoked raw hides. I don't let him eat them anymore though. I'm sure this isn't the only reason this can happen though.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

all the sites coming up when i google "musus on dog poop" is saying intestinal worms???? i guess i will see if his poop tonite is the same or if its back to normal... hmm


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky's had this when he's gotten in the trash.....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I seem to think I've heard that mucus on poop could be a sign that the anal glands need to be expressed... maybe it's something else you can try googling?

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Brady had nasty poops when had coccidia and giardia. I hope that's not what your Sam has!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker had mucus poop when he had Giardia... thats all I can really tell you.

Keep an eye on it for now and if it's still happening, take a fecal sample to the vet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i did google it and most sites are saying its a sign of intestinal worms.. but i figured i'd ask here and see if anyone else has had the same thing and what it was in their case. i guess i'll take a wait and see approach and see how his BMs tonite and tmrw morning look.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Got a pic? :vomit:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL i dont!! ewwww... but if the problem continues, i'll be sure to get one and PM it to you since u wanted one


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Once in awhile when Augie eats something he shouldn't it happens to him. As long as it doesn't continue everytime I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shy had that problem once when she ate something she shouldn't have... its was friggin nasty lookin too..


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It normally is not something to be concerned about. My dogs every once in a while will experience it. If it does not persist I would not be concerned. I seem to remember there being something in a book I have at home that explains this but I am away for the weekend so do not have access. If Jersey's Mom should read this :wave:and is ambitious  it was in "Give Your Dog a Bone" by Dr. Billinghurst.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You don't happen to have any idea where in the book this info is do you? And to clarify it's "Give Your Dog a Bone" and not "Grow Your Pups With Bones," right?

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> You don't happen to have any idea where in the book this info is do you? And to clarify it's "Give Your Dog a Bone" and not "Grow Your Pups With Bones," right?
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Yes it is "Give You Dog a Bone" and not sure where exactly. I believe it is highlighted in yellow and before you say it, yes I know half the book is highlighted in yellow. :


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not going to be able to offer any more insight on this issue. I looked through the book, as did my mom, and we came to the conclusion that it's not in there (I know dad, you're gonna tell me I missed it, but if that's the case you can find it when you get home). I hope Sam's feeling better!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i actually don't know if its any better... i had some errands to run last night after work and forgot to tell my boyfriend to pay attention to what his poop looked like lol and then this morning Sam didn't go poop..... guess i'll have to wait and see after work


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Waiting for poop. What a fun job.

You can tell when people really love their dogs can't you!?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oh yeah, poop patrol is the best! ::sarcasm::

lol the things we do....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This subject has come up a number of times on the all breed forum over the year and explaniantions wa usually the dog ate something he shouldn't have and had a bit of bowel upst. It happened several times with dog food changes also...probably for the same reason, the food was a little rich for the dog.. it can be other things, but usually most times it was change in food or the dog getting something she shouldn't hav gotten--which is basically a "change in food" Good l uck.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

*update*

so the day after my original post, he had a normal looking BM, so i thought everything was fine and you guys were right it was just something weird that he got into. 

well yesterday morning, he had the mucusy poop again... a little bit of diarrhea last night. then at 3:40am he wimpered and woke me up frantically wanting to go outside (he has not woken me up for a during the night potty since he was less than 3 months old)... i let him out in the backyard, he made a mad dash to the far end of the grass and let out a BIG pile of mucus poo. then this morning, there was more mucusy poo very wet almost diarrhea. i am getting very worried but of course the vet is closed today for the holiday. is this something i should be VERY worried about and take him to the emergency vet or can i wait until tomorrow? aside from the weird BMs he is acting mostly normal, not appearing to feel sick..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would definitely want to talk with the vet first thing tomorrow (unless someone else thinks this could be an emergency??). I would be worried about pancreatitis...... perhaps due to an over rich raw diet????? Do you give any probitoics or enzymes ???? Of course, all this is conjecture on my part. Certainly your vet is the one to really listen to and follow up with.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am looking up the symptoms of pancreatitis and he is not really experiencing any of them... no vomiting, no obvious weakness or depression (in fact when i took him out at 3:40 this morning, he was running around and i had to just get back in bed and he finally settled down and went back to sleep himself), and he is eating normally. literally he doesnt seem sick at all, except for the pooping issues. 

anyone think this is serious and needs to be addressed today at the er vet?? i hate to do that as it is so expensive... but if anyone thinks it cant wait until tomorrow, i will.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Take him to the vet tomorrow is my opinion. Sounds like he needs some metronidazole and a bland diet. Have them check for giardia too...he could have picked it up at a park or walk or something. He's having colitis right now (runny, mucousy sometimes bloody poop). It's caused by a million different thigns that you'll probably never figure out, but flagyl (metro) usually makes them good as new.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

and yes, i do give probiotics... he gets live culture yogurt pretty much every day.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> That happens to Tucker if he eats pigs ears or smoked raw hides. I don't let him eat them anymore though. I'm sure this isn't the only reason this can happen though.


 
When you took away the pigs ears; how long did it take til the poops went back to normal?


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

What ever happened witht this? Anyone know?


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oops, nevermind, I found the update. Happy ending


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I read this somewhere last April:

"Poop analysis is very important...A little something to get you started...

yellow or greenish stool - indicates rapid transit (small bowel)
black, tarry stool - indicates bleeding in the upper digestive tract
bloody stool - red blood or clots indicate bleeding in the colon
pasty, light - colored stool -indicates lack of bile (liver disease)
watery stool - indicates small bowel wall irritation (toxins and severe infections)
foamy stool - suggests a bacterial infection
greasy stool - often with oil on the hair around the anus: indicates malabsorption
excessive mucus - a glistening or jellylike appearance: indicates colonic origin
foodlike, or smelling like sour milk - suggests both rapid transit and malabsorption: for example like overfeeding
putrid smelling - suggests an intestinal infection
several in an hour, each small with straining - suggests colitis (inflammation of the large bowel)
three or four time a day, each large - suggests malabsorption or a small bowel disorder
wieght loss, malnutrition - suggests small bowel disorder
normal appetite, minimal weight loss - suggests large bowel disorder
vomiting - small bowel origin, except for colitis"



Hope it helps. Good Luck with the Daily Poop Patrols! Aren't they Fun!


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to have a foster cat with Giardia, and before her poop turned to diarrhea (and when it was diarrhea, in the later stages) it was full of mucus. Has Sam eaten/drinken from places he shouldn't, or public places such as lakes or stagnant waters?


----------

